

Linode Kernel caused kernel oops. My Post Mortem blog post? - Lucadg
http://www.adormo.com/blog/hosting/23nov12-down-post-mortem/

======
Lucadg
author here. The reason I post this is to have your valuable comments on the
blog post. It's aimed for non technical people (our customers) and tries to
explain and be honest about what happened. Do you think this is a good
article? I'd be happy to improve it, as it's my first on this subject. And of
course, any technical comment is welcome. Thank you!

~~~
rachelbythebay
How about details of the kernels which were involved? If I was a customer and
I saw this, my first reaction would be to look up the specifics and see if you
know what you're talking about or not. Granted, I'm not your ordinary
customer, but you are asking here on HN and not some random web hosting forum.

As it is, I wouldn't call that post very technical.

~~~
Lucadg
Thank you for your comment. This blog post is for non technical people. I
doubt more than 2% of the users has ever heard about the world kernel or even
knows that a server is not something you simply and just works. Actually, the
don't even know you need to administer it. I say this because I know them
personally. Right now for instance I am in Riga, Latvia, visiting the users.
So my concern was to be as clear and simple as possible.

Nevertheless I agree with you on the technical side. It won't harm to add some
more details in a "Technical - read at your own risk" section. I'll do this,
thank you.

